# Snal\kes Down Under



## Fuscus (Jan 25, 2010)

Did a trip to SDU over the weekend. Very pleasantly surprised to find that they were doing their venomous talks, I would have imagined the EPA would have at least suspended them.
Ian was back at work and as full of enthusiasm as ever, though he didn't do the show I witnessed (that was done by a young man who did a great job). He said that he was unaware of being tagged but he was definably envenomated. He also reckoned that the anti-venom knocked him around more than the actual bite.
For those how haven't been to SDU I would highly recommend it. The place is a lesson in how to keep herps,every thing is exceptionally clean, the animals are exceptionally healthy and not a crickey in earshot. My only compliant is that it is too small.
I suppose some of you what pics to prove It happened. 

OK from the talk


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 25, 2010)

More talking - this colletts was also free handled


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jan 25, 2010)

WOW.... unreal pics!! We have been trying to get a weekend to head up that way and check it out too as we've heard good things about the park.


----------



## Peterwookie (Jan 25, 2010)

It looks like the show is great !!! I just do get free handeling Ven's in front of the public & Kid's not the best message But each to there own


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 25, 2010)

Last of the talk


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 25, 2010)

White lipped frog - though glass so quality not the best


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 25, 2010)

Painted turtle ( aussie species )


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 25, 2010)

frilly and a red beardy. The beardy had just been placed on the log, hence the un-natural position


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 25, 2010)

They have a walk though rain forest and if you look carefully...


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 25, 2010)

There was at least two in the enclosure


----------



## Banjo (Jan 25, 2010)

Great day out isn't, I would recommend it to anyone, friendly staff, imformative shows and will answer all your questions, we have been up twice now and both times for the entire day and will go again.


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 25, 2010)

Into the snake room. They built their large snake enclosures the smart way. Buy a large sliding glass window and build a box to suit.
Oh - and the coffin head didn't like the flash!
Again photos though glass


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 25, 2010)

Interesting way to display a brown


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 25, 2010)

here there be tigers
and Jungles
And coastals


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 25, 2010)

This shot didn't come out as planned


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 25, 2010)

She doesn't know the eggs are gone and I, for one, are not going to tell her


----------



## melgalea (Jan 25, 2010)

awesome photos, how many hours does it take to walk around the place.. 
cheers
mel


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 31, 2010)

nothing wrong with a bit of free handling,sounds like a great place wil have to visit oneday


----------

